# Bath Time!!!



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, Jack need a bath after being out at my parents today. He really doesnt like bathes but LOVES to go crazy after bath time. Does your V do this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXShacm4orM&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the 2 or 3 times a year that PIKE gets a bath I put him in the shower with me - please do not call PETA - this is not PUPPY PORN - when done PIKE's ears become deadly weapons - how can he shake his ears at the speed of light ? LOL


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's not a huge fan of his bath--which is really just a shower, since more often than not he just needs rinsed off but doesn't need shampooed. For whatever reason, this is a dog that doesn't like to get wet, unless it's in a lake/river/other natural body of water. He's very silly.

But yeah, Jasper does the same thing as Jack. What I usually do is a quick pat down with the towel, especially the ears. Then I let him out of the bathroom and immediately place the towel on the ground. He just sort of divebombs onto it and rolls around, drying himself off. Our current place has carpet, so he does it all over, but the new place will only have wood floors. That'll be an interesting transition. Needless to say, I make sure to keep the bedroom door shut at bath time, or he'd probably dry himself off on the bed too. He's also fond of getting the throw blankets off of the couch or chair and making himself a comfy little bed to air dry on. Not the blankets in his crate, mind you. But the nice afghan my grandmother made me that's hanging on the rocking chair (which he is also known to curl up and take a nap on). :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never given Ruby a bath, but when we get back from a walk where she's been swimming she goes berserk like Jack ;D


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

redrover said:


> Jasper's not a huge fan of his bath--which is really just a shower, since more often than not he just needs rinsed off but doesn't need shampooed. For whatever reason, this is a dog that doesn't like to get wet, unless it's in a lake/river/other natural body of water. He's very silly.
> 
> But yeah, Jasper does the same thing as Jack. What I usually do is a quick pat down with the towel, especially the ears. Then I let him out of the bathroom and immediately place the towel on the ground. He just sort of divebombs onto it and rolls around, drying himself off. Our current place has carpet, so he does it all over, but the new place will only have wood floors. That'll be an interesting transition. Needless to say, I make sure to keep the bedroom door shut at bath time, or he'd probably dry himself off on the bed too.


Jack doesn't get a bath all the time. Normally its just a damp rag. But when he does have get the bath, he does the same thing as Jasper. Right out of the bath divebombs on the bathroom rug and towel. Rolling over and over like a gator catching and killing its prey. And rubbing his face all over. Now, if I wasnt at the in-laws he would have been out in the livingroom divebombing the carpet and couch. So, before I let him out of the bathroom I dried him off really good and then let him have at it with the bed. He did it ALOT longer than what the video is. Did it so long that when he stopped he just passed out!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

R said:


> the 2 or 3 times a year that PIKE gets a bath I put him in the shower with me - please do not call PETA - this is not PUPPY PORN - when done PIKE's ears become deadly weapons - how can he shake his ears at the speed of light ? LOL


Too funny bec on penny's first work morning she got in the shower with me and just sat on the floor crying. She would rather be in there getting wet than on the bath mat staying dry So she had my soap on her and I picked her up to rinse her off near the shower head. I thought that was too weird to share but now I don't feel so crazy. Ha ha.


----------

